# This thread is not about SVM....



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

.....just thought there should be one that wasn't, thats all! :wavey:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

:chuckle:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

:clap::wavey::clap:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Pmsl...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

brian: You're all individuals

crowd: yes, we are all individuals.

individual: I'm not.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Change SVM to Perfect touch and youve got this forum 3 years ago

At least the 35 scene is filling with enthusiasts.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent, Mick Begley should be along any minute then! :chuckle:


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

lol Was starting to wonder if I was on the correct fourm!

KK


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

SVMOC ?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Excellent, Mick Begley should be along any minute then! :chuckle:



I do miss the old days with Keith and micks willy waving comptitions


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> SVMOC ?



Hahahaha...:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't make him angry you won't like him when he's angry grrrrrrr!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Mook said:


> Change SVM to Perfect touch and youve got this forum 3 years ago


beat me too it!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

never heard of them


----------



## Tyberious (Feb 6, 2011)

What happened to the first 6 Valley Motorsports???


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL, i was thinking the same the other day. 

:nervous:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

This thread has no animals, can someone please direct me to the Zoo?

Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry im spoiling this thread.."nothing about svm"
any one want to see my 70mm throttle bodies ive had made for the hulk ?

kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

i know its time to bring back my "R" led rear light post...

where is it ????

lol kk


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

SVM said:


> i know its time to bring back my "R" led rear light post...
> 
> where is it ????
> 
> lol kk


This is it but the image has gone

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131871-light-up-your-r.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

memories ,,,, what a year makes.........yeh of little faith lol

where my trumpet? lol

back to your none svm post ......kk


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

well that didn't last long


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> well that didn't last long


That was my though also.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

It's nice to see the builds but can't SVM have their own traders part of the forum like some of the other vendors, at least we can then have a quick reference to all their work and it frees up general chat!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

alloy said:


> It's nice to see the builds but can't SVM have their own traders part of the forum like some of the other vendors, at least we can then have a quick reference to all their work and it frees up general chat!


Agree!! how ever....
As we tune R35's we like to stay in the R35 section where guys know where we are!!

Mook.
please add a project/conversion catagory in the "heading" NissanGTR R35:thumbsup:
and guys who wish to stay informed can reference projects, and members that do not wish to look dont have to ....Simple 
pm sent ,:wavey:
kk


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

As this thread is not about SVM can we discuss the actor Mickey Rourke Instead?

Personally I think he's underrated plus he reminds me of someone but I can't quite put my finger on it... 

I heard he had a GTR 









KK


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

SVM said:


> Agree!! how ever....
> As we tune R35's we like to stay in the R35 section where guys know where we are!!
> 
> Mook.
> ...


Good idea. We all love R32 - R34 cars, but R35 owners may tend to stay in the R35 section most of the time. I must admit I do, although I keep sneaking a look at R32's thinking how nice it would be to own a minty one, just because they are awesome


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

professor matt said:


> I do miss the old days with Keith and micks willy waving comptitions


3-4 years ago was when this forum was at its best, mick, tweenie, keith etc. i miss those days. that was real banter.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Rich-GT said:


> This thread has no animals, can someone please direct me to the Zoo?
> 
> Rich


I heard that SVM was doing a 'valet parking' map for the standard car taking it down to only 200bhp. I believe it's going to be called the SVM 'Scared little mouse'.

Oh and a luxury version of the car, called the SVM 'Egotist', I believe it's an option on all their vehicles. :runaway:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

this forum amazes me sometimes.

when the 35 came out we all bitched and moaned about 35 owners being a bunch of Ex-Audi driving ******s that would sod off of when the next big thing came along.

Turns out some are hear to stay and are investing big bucks pushing the limits of thier cars, and all some people can do is moan.

There will be a projects section, and i will move the threads across, but don't be down on them for doing something interesting.

I'm sure back in the Day every second thread was about Abbey motorsports, Stage 1, 2, 3 tuning etc.

Chill out

mook


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Guy said:


> .....just thought there should be one that wasn't, thats all! :wavey:


Guy i salute you:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SVM said:


> Agree!! how ever....
> As we tune R35's we like to stay in the R35 section where guys know where we are!!
> 
> Mook.
> ...


Bokah!!

R35 GT-R Projects - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

bigkev said:


> 3-4 years ago was when this forum was at its best, mick, tweenie, keith etc. i miss those days. that was real banter.:thumbsup:


Nah was better before that....mycroft , Dirk Diggler etc etc
Those were funny times indeed.
This may seem way too vague but one of the funniest comments and exchanges ended pretty much with a sentence along the lines of "that pink sh*tter" ( in reference to a 6 figure build of someones drag car).
All brilliant fun although i think some got a bit carried away and started threatening people physically at meets.
Thats when it gets silly.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Mook said:


> but don't be down on them for doing something interesting.
> 
> Chill out
> 
> mook


It's a joke thread - nothing more 

I think it's great that people are building some big projects, I did a few in my time. It would be awesome if the UK beat the US to the first 8sec R35.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

good lad. :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> As this thread is not about SVM can we discuss the actor Mickey Rourke Instead?
> 
> Personally I think he's underrated plus he reminds me of someone but I can't quite put my finger on it...
> 
> ...


Haha, exactly what I thought when I met him! 

So KK, when are you building a GT-R with those ARC reactor-powered whiplash things like you did in Iron Man 2?


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

:runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------

